# Daytime Running Lights



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Greetings,

I have a 2008 Sentra base model. Is it possible to add Daytime Running Lights to this model?

I understand it is missing two required relays. I looked under the hood and found the empty spots in the fuse and fusible link box where the relays would be connected, but I do not see any sort of wiring to connect them to. Would I need an entirely new engine room harness for this?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It's probably possible, check with dealer but if it's doable I'd bet that it will cost an arm and a leg to do it. If you're really knowledgable about your car electrical system you could rig something up yourself or if you do decide to put in those aftermarket fog lights you can wire them up so they act as DRLs that shut off and on with ignition system so you don't have to worry about leaving your lights on. 

Now you got all 3 posts covered!!!


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

I posted the same question in August....

http://www.NissanForums.com/b16-2007/155044-drls-09-sentra.html


----------



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Were you ever successful in getting them?


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Were you ever successful in getting them?


Nope. The dealer said that there were no kits available for 09 Sentras. Aftermarket kits may be available but I don't know of any.


----------

